# Help my 240 will not go over 50-55 MPH , !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## nibras (Jun 5, 2011)

alright so i've been trying to figure this out for a while now .

i bought this ca18det from someone who fried there wireharness and fried the ecu

i bought another ecu and got the harness re wired. i finished setting up the car and have been test driving it.

the car will not exceede 50-55 mph and when i reach those speed the car basically stops and alot of smoke comes out of the exaust for about 5 seconds the smoke is a white to blue color. 

i see smoke come from the turbo flange too. sometimes the car will stall out aswell when i try to exceede it. the car catches anything under those speed in all gears


the car will redline in neutral fine..
possibly bad maf? or ecu?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Blue-ish smoke is a sign of oil burning. You could have a bad turbo or weak rings. Any codes? Have you performed a compression test and cylinder leakdown test? Is there oil in the intake?


----------



## nibras (Jun 5, 2011)

would a bad turbo cause this type of problem tho , i havent done a compression or leakdown test . i deffiently am going to within the week. i dont see how that would affect it tho, because the problem seems like an electric problem as i can NOT exceede those speeds, if it was bad compression i would still be able to accelerate , and oil would constantly burn from the cylinders . 

it only occurs at that mark and then i see lottttsss of smoke , you think it might be my wastegate?


----------

